# 12/7 Pomps, whiting, black and red drum



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hit the beach today with Dallis, been awhile since we fished together. Got there around 1:30 and the fish were biting! Lost a pomp, caught a black drum (released) and then put 3 pomps in the cooler in short order. Then the pomps turned off and the whiting turned on, managed about a half dozen, one of them being in the slot for redfish lol. JD showed up and managed a nice red right at dusk. Then I managed to lose another pomp at the beach and then finally got one more pomp for the cooler. All in all a great day at the beach. Final tally (I think I won't dig through the cooler until tomorrow) is 4 pompano, 6 ish whiting, 1 black drum, and one red fish (JD). Pomps were eating fleas and the whiting and others were eating peeled shrimp. Pics to follow tomorrow when I clean fish.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good job.. How was the grass????


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cracker said:


> Good job.. How was the grass????


It was there but it was more of a nuisance than anything. Just had to clear it every 20 minutes or so.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

It's always a good day when you can go fishing with good people. Nice meeting you JD.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A "Fish On" afternoon !
Outstanding.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I might woulda caught a pomp or two but it was too cold for me to be digging for fleas in rough surf like you.

Oh yeah dont forget about my decent bluefish. I cant go surf fishing with out catching at least one trash fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report and sharing!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's the pic of the haul.....forgot to mention I paddled a shark bait out yesterday, 1 lb of weight and it still didn't hold.....


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

really good catch there . congrats


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> really good catch there . congrats


Hey Jim, are you still around?


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you all have a citation program in FL like we do in NC? You could surely get a citation for that big whiting!


----------

